# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Grisman

## Jim Roberts

Our closing concert tune at the Mandolin Symposium was "Shalom Alachem" arranged by David Grisman. #A symposium classmate advised that it's an old Lutheran song. #I'm told there is a duet of this song in one of the issues of Mandolin Quarterly that had Andy Statman on the cover. #I'd swear I had every issue of MQ but cannot find that particular magazine. #

Does any one have that issue of MQ or have the tune in duet style they could send to me? It'd be greatfully appreciated and I'll buy you a beer at Mandofest next Spring if you can help! 

You can respond here or send me a P.M. and thanks!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Ha!

Jim, my friend.... you thought you'd casually post this out here and that no one would be able to really take you up on a free beer. Well, folks, I'm here to tell you Jim is taking my group O'Carolan mandolin class on Wednesday nights here in town, and Jim, I do have that issue of MQ. 

Now, since we'd already discussed a brewsky last night after class at the Free State and I'd declined (what was I thinking?), it's now impossible and you will buy... the first round (pssst--I'll buy the second).

----------


## jmkatcher

My wife's indignant response: 

Um, LUTHERAN???!!!No. Not Lutheran. Shalom Aleichem is a very old Hebrew folk song about greeting angels whom, according to folk tradition, may or may not visit one on Shabbat(which is on Friday night/Saturday moring, by the by.) There are more arrangements of this song than one can shake a stick at, including mandolin. Sorry, I couldn't stop myself.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

This doesn't mean the beer thingy is off does it?

----------


## SternART

If you want to hear Grisman & Statman play it get "Songs of our Fathers" a CD of traditional Jewish melodies.
Shalom Aleichem both opens and closes the CD......some great dueling tremelo on there. Acoustic Disc ACD 14.
This is the tune Dawg played at Jerry Garcia's funeral.  As I recall, it means something like hello..goodbye.... & peace.

----------


## Jim Roberts

My offer to buy you a beer is always on the table, Scott. #Now, if I could just find that O'Carolan CD you loaned me!

jmkatcher: #Hebrew/Lutheran...what's the difference? #I'll buy you a beer, too, this year at Mandofest on Shabbat and we can visit with those angels if we consume enough! 

Kidding aside, thanks for the info.

----------


## siren_20

Dawg told us that it was an old Hebrew prayer and that the melody was by Aaron Copeland. #Schalom Alcheim = Hello, Goodbye, and may Peace be with you all.
Tune certainly gave me goosebumps...aside from playing with all the instructors and having Chris Thile conducting, it was one of the most moving musical experiences of my life.

----------


## gdae85

Lutheran, lol!

----------


## SternART

Actually there are a lot of parallels between Lutheran and Jewish mandolin players.

----------


## mrmando

Like what? They have funny beards and play too fast?

I didn't know Aaron Copland actually WROTE melodies; I thought he just stole them...

----------


## SternART

They could both be interested in playing Purple Haze, Rawhide, Fisher's Hornpipe, maybe Russian Rag, Dawg's Rag, Sweet Georgia Brown, or slow ones like Moonlight Waltz or even Shalom Aleichem. Emando or acoustic....lacquer or varnish....black tape Gibson or small builder.......but of course speed and beards are optional.

----------


## Unseen122

> Like what? They have funny beards and play too fast?


Wow man I'm a Jewish mando player and I got no beard but I do play fast but that is because I am playing Reels, Jigs, and Hornpipes. #Speaking of Hornpipes any one who plays Highland Bagpipes check this out www.highlandhornpipe.com #they are great I have 2 sorry that was a completly random and off topic comment. #

----------


## carolynbeth

well, I'm 0 for 2....no beard AND I can't play fast...


Carolyn

----------


## danb

beard: check
too fast: check

----------


## mandolindude04

Hi, I'm the new kid on the block...But couldn't resist putting in my two cents on this Jewish, Lutheran thing. I have a book I bought a few years back, when I bought my Acoustic Electric Guitar. It is called the 'Great American Tablature Songbook'. It is published by Accent on Music, and written by Mark Hanson. It has the song, Shalom Chavarim in it, and I think it is one of the most beautiful songs I've heard or played. Is this the same tune that Dawg plays? Also, I sang this song once at an Episcopal church potluck dinner proving you don't have to be Jewish or Lutheran to like good music!

----------


## carolynbeth

That is a different song -- although Grisman may have recorded that one too. They're both beautiful melodies.

Carolyn

----------


## SternART

L'shanah tovah...... for those bearded or not......and pickers of any speed!

----------


## Yonkle

L'Shannah Tov back at ya! With a name like Yonkle you know I'm not Baptist! Got the beard and still play slow! "Oy!"
 We do Shalom Aleichem at Synagogue, beautiful song. Try "Hatikva" on Mandolin very easy and beautiful!
             L'Shannah Tov 5765

----------


## jefflester

> Dawg told us that it was an old Hebrew prayer and that the melody was by Aaron Copeland.


No, no, that's not what he told us at the Symposium. He told us that the Rabbi who wrote the melody was the principal of a school who gave "little Aaron Copland" his first (informal) music lesson. Copland had been sent to the principal's office because he kept singing in math class, saying he kept hearing music in his head and couldn't get it out. The principal/Rabbi showed him a few chords on the piano.

----------

